# Edgcumbes - Littlehampton



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone tried any of the coffee from Edgcumbes?

I've ordered some of their Sussex Barn Blend to see what it's like - will update once I've tasted.

Seem quite reasonable & offer a subscription if that's your thing.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, I have. They sent me a couple of bags along with the EK43 I purchased from them. One bag of the Sussex Barn blend - a very drinkable espresso - and a bag of the Kenya AA Kisii peaberry that was also nice.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

They are quite near me and I've had a couple of cups in their cafe. Wasn't overly impressed but would love to hear feedback from people making their own.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Reporting back...

The Sussex Barn Espresso is really quite good - don't do measurements just go by taste normally! But can really taste the chocolate in there, good crema, a well bodied bean I would say but I'm no expert. £5 for 250g so not badly priced either & delivery arrived in a few days with the roasting date shown (29th May). Will probably go for some more from them.

Have now tried in the Cafflano at work as a drip and again works well, although you don't need too many & now my colleagues are wanting to try! Noooooooo!! I'll have to start charging ha ha


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

this is quite old thread now , but just purchased my first proper machine and although i have tried all sorts of coffee, I thought I would look for some local roaster

and saw this one a few miles away from my new home in Wittering West Sussex

I will probably go over, soon and try out - just wondered if there are any updates, also if the course is worth attending £45 for 90mins

i like the darker roast - Whitards , after dinner type roast

currently i get a blend from a cafe in Whispergreen


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

@etaf, welcome to the area. You should also check out Coffee Compass who are based in Littlehampton. Crafter Coffee are based in Chichester. The owner is at their farmers market if you wanted to pop along. There's also Cast Iron in Pulborough.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

There're based in Arundel and supply beans to Arties Kitchen in Chichester. I visited their roastery and bought their Dark side of the edge blend that Arties have in their hopper. Funny the old guy who I was talking to thought I came from another planet when I told him I was going to freeze them.


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, I popped down there this afternoon, had a great chat, really friendly and very knowledable, picked up a few tips

they let me try quite a few espresso roasts, which i insisted on paying for some.

and purchased some decafe bean, that my wife drinks a lot of, and, riverside espresso blend

see whats that all like tomorrow


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

A buddy and I just popped in for a swift couple this morning on a bike ride


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

spune said:


> A buddy and I just popped in for a swift couple this morning on a bike ride


What did you think? I popped in there a couple of weeks ago and thought it was better than the last time.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I like it. It's decent coffee and a lovely atmosphere. The staff serving clearly aren't trained to the same level as a lot of the speciality place, but I think that adds to the charm. What's very apparent is that they care about what they do and enjoy the job, which is more than some places I've been. I always feel welcome, am always offered little samples of the brewed coffee and it's just a really relaxed vibe. I can't really compare it to many other coffee shops/houses as it's quite unique in that manner... Definitely a beacon in a rather bleak landscape in these parts.


----------

